# Music / media on External SD not available on some rom's



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

First off, I don't have this issue on TW roms. But have it on AOKP and Liquid, both 4.1 and 4.2. It seems the media server doesn't scan the external card for music. I don't know why, but was wondering if there may be a fix. Or if it works on other roms like CM10/10.1. Any ideas, or links greatly appreciated. I did a google search and found many answers for different phones, some of which would fix it but I don't want my external card to store any apps or app data. So I don't want to change the fstab or anything else to make the external card be seen as the internal SD because that would defeat my purpose of keeping app data on the internal mount point.

Thanks a bunch
griz


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

griz.droidx said:


> First off, I don't have this issue on TW roms. But have it on AOKP and Liquid, both 4.1 and 4.2. It seems the media server doesn't scan the external card for music. I don't know why, but was wondering if there may be a fix. Or if it works on other roms like CM10/10.1. Any ideas, or links greatly appreciated. I did a google search and found many answers for different phones, some of which would fix it but I don't want my external card to store any apps or app data. So I don't want to change the fstab or anything else to make the external card be seen as the internal SD because that would defeat my purpose of keeping app data on the internal mount point.
> 
> Thanks a bunch
> griz


I'm running hilbes aokp 11/27 build and I have no problem reading music on my external SD. I use the power amp app.

Apollo works too, just tried it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks man I used that build for quite a while and went to slimbeans for a while. The last couple of weeks I've been on the 4.2's that are out there. I may need to back up to that build to get that functionality back.

I appreciate your response man. And thanks for trying apollo because that's what I've been using as of late. And Power Amp is nice, but I can't afford it at the moment. LOL especially since there are a ton of pretty good free ones. I hate trials and what not with ads so I won't use any of the paid ones that offer one with ad's or that turns into or is crippleware. If I could afford one I would buy it, and see nothing wrong with dev's making money especially considering the hours required for their project.

Back on topic. Does anyone else have any recommendations or experience with this?

Thanks again man. I'm going to check to see if I still have 11-27, or if it was11-25 that I was on. Love me some AOKP and Liquid type roms though. So much more customizable and in my experience as stable as their counterparts even though more features sometimes means more bugs.

I would like to be able to do it in a 4.2 rom, even though I can't think of any 4.2 features I'm really needing.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

4.2 is cool but its not ready for prime time yet. Its close though and progress as always is going great. Big thanks to invisiblek and bmc among others for that. For now tho 4.1 is still my dd.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> 4.2 is cool but its not ready for prime time yet. Its close though and progress as always is going great. Big thanks to invisiblek and bmc among others for that. For now tho 4.1 is still my dd.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Butter with the 12/23 CM10.1 build for me


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Butter with the 12/23 CM10.1 build for me


So CM10.1 does scan for media on extsdcard or sdcard1? The external. Anywho, it seems to be working great in Liquid beta 1d. I tried 1c and don't remember it working. But when upgrading to some of these 4.2's w/o the latest clockwork (fixed now) caused me to get the 0 directory issue. I think some old settings in there may have affected it. I don't know for sure though. Just a guess. Assuming there's any data on sdcard used by aosp roms and/or tw roms. If they're both there or not, and in the same folder or not.

But mucho thanks to everyone who has replied, I really appreciate it. I still new and although I try to spend as much time as possible keeping with with and reading the forums, it's not like when I had my first smartphone, the dx, but its still a learning curve nonetheless. Most have a 4-5 month jump on me.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

The build I'm using from cyanogenmod's website recognizes my media when I plug it in my pc if that helps. A couple of days ago it was so-so and I had to keep unplugging it to finally get it to show all of my files.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Since you guys are here, one quick question. On the DX because of blur sleep functions and other stuff, the stock based roms usually trampled any aosp roms as far as battery life go. So far, and I haven't been on many TW based roms for any significant amount of time, I can't tell much difference between the two. I would expect better from the aosp based stuff though, even if the tw's are tweaked to death. Mine lasts a day of light to medium usage and about an hour of screen time with 60-70% remaining. Maybe a little less at bed time. So I'm at 60-70 after around 10 or so hours going to, from, and at work with an hour of screen time and no heavy audio video or gaming. Maybe a bit of freecell or samegame while if on break.







I have a lot of stuff off at startup and in general, just to keep running processes to a minimum. The way I look at it, is if I don't use it regularly for a period of time, I don't need it open or running in the background.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

People have said that the TW rom is better as far as battery life, so I can see why blur may be better than aosp, it's built for the phone after all. Although, I always carry a spare battery with me and charge the empty one at night.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> People have said that the TW rom is better as far as battery life, so I can see why blur may be better than aosp, it's built for the phone after all. Although, I always carry a spare battery with me and charge the empty one at night.


yeah, I've thought about doing that myself. Or getting a good extended one. But again, people who bought the extendeds with the X usually ended up with troubled battery readings on AOSP based roms. Like it would sit at zero for ever and ever.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Battery will always be better with stock software or stock based software because aosp is just not designed out of the box for this hardware. Our devs do a great job compensating for it but at the end of the day no aosp rom on any non nexus device will be perfect w battery

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

